# Best program to scan video card for artifacts?



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

OCCT, furmark or MSI kombuster


----------



## jdmfish

OCCT GPU test..

http://www.geeks3d.com/20090522/occt-31-available-with-an-improved-gpu-stress-test/


----------



## Korlus

Furmark's always good, but GPUTool is useful as you can leave it running and it'll track them for you. Both can be downloaded from the downloads section here.


----------



## IcedEarth

I'm with Korlus.

I've always used Furmark to scan mine for artifacts.

In fact, if memory serves correctly Furmark automatically shuts down the operation once an error has been detected. I haven't had an artifact in over a year now.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth;12113757*
> I'm with Korlus.
> 
> I've always used Furmark to scan mine for artifacts.
> 
> In fact, if memory serves correctly Furmark automatically shuts down the operation once an error has been detected. I haven't had an artifact in over a year now.


I thought Furmark doesn't scan for artifacts? It's just a heat torture test..


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Well, since jdmfish provided the link, I'm going to try OCCT. Thank you all for the suggestions so far. I have one question though that concerns me: Will my PSU be okay?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12113877*
> Will my PSU be okay?


Don't see why not.. 750w Corsair (Seasonic) for a single 480 should be plenty.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;12113720*
> OCCT GPU test..
> 
> http://www.geeks3d.com/20090522/occt-31-available-with-an-improved-gpu-stress-test/


The GPU: OCCT or the GPU: MEM TEST? And how long should I have to run this? Is there a way where I can stress my GTX 480 only?


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Don't mean to double post, but I ran the GPU: OCCT with the Error Checking for 6 minutes, and for the time that it ran, I saw a lot of white dots all over the place. That means I'm artifacting like crazy, right?

EDIT:
The scan officially finished - with over 20k errors.


----------



## luckypunk

yah might wanto lower your clocks then


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Unfortunately, my cards are at stock clocks, so that means RMA time.









I'm going to test out each card though to ensure that the problem lies there. Worst case senario, I'll have to RMA my motherboard.


----------



## turtleslikejohn

OCCT error check. I've gotten no artifacts with Furmark and Kombustor, so I kept it at those clocks, but I pushed it so hard that now it's artifacting at stock voltages. Better be safe than sorry.

I just read your post with 20k errors. ME TOO. ARTIFACTING/GETTING ERRORS LIKE CRAZY AT STOCK VOLTAGES, FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU-


----------



## jdmfish

Something isn't right... I don't get any errors on stock clocks. When I try and go from 790 to 960, I get errors right away...


----------



## DBEAU

I don't think OCCT works very well to be honest. It can find errors but I've tested and gotten no errors and still saw artifacts in BFBC2 so...


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;12116331*
> I don't think OCCT works very well to be honest. It can find errors but I've tested and gotten no errors and still saw artifacts in BFBC2 so...


I think you mean it works _too_ well, to be honest.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I should still use it though, right?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12116526*
> I should still use it though, right?


If you want to test for absolute stability. Many folks use games or game benchmarks as a way to tell if their OC is stable, but this is amongst one of the few ways to know for sure if your OC is completely stable.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;12116346*
> I think you mean it works _too_ well, to be honest.


No, I think you misunderstood. OCCT finds no errors, but BFBC2 still shows artifacts.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;12116595*
> If you want to test for absolute stability. Many folks use games or game benchmarks as a way to tell if their OC is stable, but this is amongst one of the few ways to know for sure if your OC is completely stable.


Cool, so with that being said, if you get a new card, and it doesn't pass this test at stock settings, then would you consider it faulty?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;12116614*
> No, I think you misunderstood. OCCT finds no errors, but BFBC2 still shows artifacts.


Are you error checking @ full screen? And which version OCCT are you using?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;12116668*
> Are you error checking @ full screen? And which version OCCT are you using?


OCCT v3.1.0 I error checked for 30min at fullscreen 1920x1080 with shader complexity set to 8.

It passed fine but when I'm in BC2 I see these little white orb like flashes most in foggy/smoky areas. That said, I bumped the voltage up a bit and I think its fine now.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;12116731*
> OCCT v3.1.0 I error checked for 30min at fullscreen 1920x1080 with shader complexity set to 8.
> 
> It passed fine but when I'm in BC2 I see these little white orb like flashes most in foggy/smoky areas. That said, I bumped the voltage up a bit and I think its fine now.


Could also be the drivers, couldn't it? Which drivers are you using?


----------



## Raul-7

EVGA OC Scanner, automatically detects artifacts and displays number of artifacts detected.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;12116759*
> Could also be the drivers, couldn't it? Which drivers are you using?


Thats what I was thinking. I'm currently on the beta 266.35 driver but It was doing this with the previous official driver too.

And I found EVGA OC scanner to be awful and detecting errors. OCCT is definitely my recommendation regardless of this little issue I have.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;12116835*
> Thats what I was thinking. I'm currently on the beta 266.35 driver but It was doing this with the previous official driver too.
> 
> And I found EVGA OC scanner to be awful and detecting errors. OCCT is definitely my recommendation regardless of this little issue I have.


You know there are new "official" drivers out?

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-266.58-whql-driver.html


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;12116858*
> You know there are new "official" drivers out?
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-266.58-whql-driver.html


I did not. Thats great news, thanks!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raul-7;12116805*
> EVGA OC Scanner, automatically detects artifacts and displays number of artifacts detected.


I addressed this program in the OP, I'd appreciate it if you read through it entirely.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

For those of us that use OCCT to scan for artifacts, what settings do you typically use? Right now I want to make sure my GTX 260 is fine (more so the PCI-E slot) by running some OCCT, but I don't know how long I should run it, and at what resolution to run it at as well.


----------



## LingLing1337

I prefer ATItool... it seems to be a lot more aggressive in finding errors than FurMark, and I like the fact that it plays a sound when there's an artifact so I can run it in the background.


----------



## sixor

in my gtx460 atitool, furmark, gpu tool, msi kombustor passed fine, still gta4 and crysis warhead gave me artifacts, so occt show them too,


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;12236074*
> For those of us that use OCCT to scan for artifacts, what settings do you typically use? Right now I want to make sure my GTX 260 is fine (more so the PCI-E slot) by running some OCCT, but I don't know how long I should run it, and at what resolution to run it at as well.


I set the resolution to 1920x1080, check fullscreen, and shader complexity 8.

And I tried the new drivers and nothing changed. In fact, BFBC2 artifacts at stock clocks... It's the only game I have that does this.


----------

